# Shemitah 2015, Bible Code Predicts Economic Collapse in 2015



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

This is very interesting. It's not a conspiracy theory but has to do with prophecy. Can't argue with the facts that are presented by Jonathan Cahn and also the bible references.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Yes prophecy comming to life front of our eyes we just saw the video at home great info.


----------



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

Amen. I like the part when he says that the only safety is found in Yeshua which means Jesus.


----------

